# New Engine Modification?



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Now, I'm not sure if this post belongs here, because it is a "tech" discussion, but at the same time, it isn't specifically for Nissan engines. I just read this article in the recent popular science magazine about this guy in India who believes he has found a way to make the internal combustion engine more efficient and more powerful simply by drilling notches and grooves at the top of the cylinder; thus creating more turbulence and mixture of gas and air that makes for a better, and more efficient, explosion.

Nobody is willing to beleive him yet. Just thought it would be interesting for the really big tech guys and engineers in here to argue whether this really would work or not.

It is a long article. 

http://www.popsci.com/popsci/futurecar/article/0,20642,679464-1,00.html


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think that is very interesting and innovative and I think it should be examined. The ideas presented seem logical though I have no idea how he fixed it.

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...L&s1=6237579.WKU.&OS=PN/6237579&RS=PN/6237579

that's his patent.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm sorry, I'm not sure I know what you mean when you said by "fixing it". The guy thinks he fixed the combustion problem by drilling grooves at the top of the cylinder.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah but I can't picture what he did. If you want to cut grooves in go ahead.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

James said:


> Yeah but I can't picture what he did. If you want to cut grooves in go ahead.


ROFL, No, its quite alright, I'll let you do the honors first, preferably not on my car. The first page has a picture of him drilling, its over on the left hand side.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Reading through the patent now... seems like all he did was carve in small grooves for the flame front to travel along quickly to reach the quench areas... but I thought that you can do the same thing by modifying the shape of the combustion chamber? 

well I always like these wacky ideas so I'm curious to find out more.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Sounds logical... reshape the quench chamber so that the spark reaches all the gas... but as the science-boys pointed out, Singh works on ancient two-strokes and old motors... almost everything you do to these improves efficiency (hence spiralmax, tornado, and all that shit flooding the market nowadays...) only time and testing will tell if his process will work on modern EFI motors....


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Come on Niky, sacrifice your motor to the Nissan Forums cause. :cheers: All you need is a dremel.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Good read. Hope that guy makes a boat load of money off it!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

GarrettSER said:


> Come on Niky, sacrifice your motor to the Nissan Forums cause. :cheers: All you need is a dremel.


I don't have my SR anymore....  

But it would be interesting to try out... but my wrecked GA16DE is missing a cylinder head.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

To be honest I didn't read the artical, I'm back at college and don't have time, but doesn't this kind of sound like the Hemi engines? Ha ha i'm probably goign to get flammed for this one, well just sounds like the Hemi engines, which are supposedly more efficent but they use more spark plugs, the library is closing in 15 mins though, hopefully I'll come back to say the rest! Grooves and domes, its all the same thing...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmm... don't know anything about hemis, aren't their combustion chambers higher? (hemi-spherical?)

most modern dual sparks use the secondary set only for cold running, and not for greater spark propagation, but the effect is the same... better burning at low loads.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

niky said:


> hmm... don't know anything about hemis, aren't their combustion chambers higher? (hemi-spherical?)


yea, they're round. but I don't know if there's a big difference in height.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> To be honest I didn't read the artical, I'm back at college and don't have time, but doesn't this kind of sound like the Hemi engines? Ha ha i'm probably goign to get flammed for this one, well just sounds like the Hemi engines, which are supposedly more efficent but they use more spark plugs, the library is closing in 15 mins though, hopefully I'll come back to say the rest! Grooves and domes, its all the same thing...


Hemi = hemispherical combustion chamber

All the DOHC Nissan engines are hemis.

Lew


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

That's a long read, but very interesting. I hope he doesnt give up and someone will help him with all the testing that needs to be done. Right off the bat, two knocks against him is that he is modifying older vehicles, and that his mod hasn't been tested for long term durability. Drastically altering the piston might lead to premature failure......


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Hemi = hemispherical combustion chamber
> 
> All the DOHC Nissan engines are hemis.
> 
> Lew


But wait a second, if all DOCH Nissan engines are hemis, how come we don't use two spark plugs for each um... each camber? My cousin said once some guy came into his auto shop and his Nissan used two spark plugs per chamber. This is pretty interesting, I never new I had a ... HEMI under my hood!


----------

